# white, thick, spongy vomit? sorry for tmi!



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

nak. g'morning mamas! so, weird night last night here...dd2 slept from 9 to 3:30 next to us in her crib, which has never happened. ever. she is normally up often. very often! i woke up in a panic & immediately checked her breathing which of course was fine. about 30 mins later, she stood up & called for me but didn't whine or cry like she normally would. i brought her into bed (our routine) & she didn't nurse at 1st & was just cuddling. nursed a little finally & went to sleep. at 6:30, she started coughing/choking (lots of congestion/mucas all winter with this one) & then threw up about a cups worth of white, very, very thick, vomit. it smelled soooooo bad.

dd1 had a stomach bug overnite 2 nights ago & dd2 ate some greek yogurt at 5pm yesterday. is it probably just these 2 things or could it mean something more serious? i have never seen vomit quite like that!

she is acting normal now & has been all morning.


----------



## UnderTheMoon (Feb 10, 2011)

sounds like a flue to me. i would not give diary again for a while to be safe.


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

uggghhh...she was fine & then in the past 2 hours she threw up twice more & is really not herself...definitely caught a bug. i don't think i've ever smelled something this bad!!!


----------

